# Zocker Bildschirm 26"



## DerFloh (19. Oktober 2008)

Hi ich zocke viel CoD4 und das auf nem 19", doch ich hab festgestellt dass der viel zu klein ist und was GROßES her muss, also ein 26er, nur hab ich leider keine ahnung von monitoren, deshalb wüsste ich gerne einen zockerfreundlichen(geringe Reaktionszeit, guter Kontrast) 26Zöller der auch preislich nicht zu hoch sein sollte am besten unter 350€, ansonsten bis max. 400€
graka ist ne GTX 260² @ 630MHz


----------



## HeNrY (19. Oktober 2008)

Zockerfreundlich wäre imho nen 22" Widescreen 
Was momentan in dem Bereich gut ist, weiß ich leider nicht...


----------



## emmaspapa (19. Oktober 2008)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Zockerfreundlich wäre imho nen 22" Widescreen
> Was momentan in dem Bereich gut ist, weiß ich leider nicht...



Mein 24" ist absolut zockerfreundlich. Das gibt es gute Alternativen. Bei 26" wird es in der Preisklasse dann schon etwas enger.

Der hier PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de würde mir noch gefallen.


----------



## rehacomp (19. Oktober 2008)

26" bis 400 gibts nicht viele, 4 hab ich gefunden.

 HANNSPREE HANNSG HG281DP (HG281DJ)
1920x1200 - 800:1 - 500cd/m² - 5ms - D-SUB15/DVI/HDMI - Schwarz		
Preise ab 	359,00

SAMSUNG Syncmaster T260 (LS26TWHSUV/EN)
1920x1200 - 20000:1 - 300cd/m² - 5ms - D-SUB15/DVI/HDMI - Schwarz/Rot		
Preise ab 	392,99

SAMSUNG Syncmaster 2693HM (LS26KIERFV/EDC)
1920x1200 - 3000:1 - 400cd/m² - 5ms - D-SUB15/DVI/HDMI - Schwarz		
Preise ab 	397,48

VIEWSONIC VX2835wm
1920x1200 - 800:1 - 300cd/m² - 3ms - D-SUB15/HDMI - Schwarz/Silber
Preise ab 	 409,00

Ich selbst sitze am 24". Der ist mehr als groß genug.
Bedenke auch, daß ab 24" die nächst höhere Auflösung beginnt. Deine Graka dem entsprechend mehr rechnen muß.


----------



## emmaspapa (19. Oktober 2008)

rehacomp schrieb:


> Ich selbst sitze am 24". Der ist mehr als groß genug.
> Bedenke auch, daß ab 24" die nächst höhere Auflösung beginnt. Deine Graka dem entsprechend mehr rechnen muß.



 Ist die gleiche Auflösung. 1920x1200, auch bei 26".


----------



## DerFloh (19. Oktober 2008)

wie siehts denn mit denen hier aus?
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
oder
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
oder
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
oder
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## DerFloh (19. Oktober 2008)

der hier hat auch gute bewertungen bekomen:
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Oktober 2008)

Bei 24" und größer gibts für 400€ keine wirklich anständigen Schirme, hier gibts eher recht schlechte geiz-is-geil Teile, die mehr Nachteile als Funktionen haben...

Hier wird z.B. teilweise mit HDMI geworben aber eine PS3 funktioniert daran z.B. nicht und ähnliche Späße...

Richtig interessant ist erst der HP LP2475W, der 'nen hunni mehr kostet, es aber auch wert ist...
Wenns unbedingt 26" sein muss, LG2600HP...


----------



## DerFloh (19. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei 24" und größer gibts für 400€ keine wirklich anständigen Schirme, hier gibts eher recht schlechte geiz-is-geil Teile, die mehr Nachteile als Funktionen haben...
> 
> Hier wird z.B. teilweise mit HDMI geworben aber eine PS3 funktioniert daran z.B. nicht und ähnliche Späße...
> 
> ...


Also ausstattung und anschlüss sind mir eigentlich total schnuppe hauptsache mein DVI-Kabel passt dran und er hat nen Knopf zum aus und anmachen mehr austattung brauch ich nich(nagut ein standfuß wäre vorteilhaft^^), die hauptsache ist dass er kein schliern bildet(geringe reaktionszeit) farbechtheit is mir auch wurscht und zubehör brauch ich bei nem monitor auch nich, wenn das geiz-ist-geil-teil ne gute reaktionszeit hat sind mir irgendwelche funktionen auch nich wichtig


----------



## rehacomp (20. Oktober 2008)

emmaspapa schrieb:


> Ist die gleiche Auflösung. 1920x1200, auch bei 26".


JA.
so wie diese bei den 4:3 auch sind 15" 17" 19" haben die gleiche Auflösung.
erst 20" hat ne größere (feinere).

Die Monis unterscheiden sich somit nur in der Pixelgröße.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Oktober 2008)

Da kommst aber mit dem einen oder anderen Game schon an die Grenze mit deiner GTX260 in 1920x1200, ganz besonders Crysis und Konsorten...
Ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn du noch AA/AF nutzt, dann wird´s richtig eng mit der Performance

Nimm lieber nen gescheiten 22"-Monitor und spar dir die hohen Kosten für nen 24"-Bildschirm

Wenn du seither in 1280x1024 gezockt hast ist schon 1680x1050 ne ganz andere Liga...

Greetz


----------



## rehacomp (20. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Da kommst aber mit dem einen oder anderen Game schon an die Grenze mit deiner GTX260 in 1920x1200, ganz besonders Crysis und Konsorten...
> Ganz zu schweigen davon, wenn du noch AA/AF nutzt, dann wird´s richtig eng mit der Performance
> 
> Nimm lieber nen gescheiten 22"-Monitor und spar dir die hohen Kosten für nen 24"-Bildschirm
> ...



zustimm
wenn dann noch 24" und größer, dann hat die Graka ordentlich mehr zu tun 680*176 Bildpunkte mehr wollen schon berechnet werden können.

Ich selbst hab noch die 3870 drin, die befeuert mein 24er.
Allerdings spiel ich dann ohne AA/AF und details muß ich auch etwas runter setzen. Je nach Spiel.


----------



## DerFloh (21. Oktober 2008)

also das teil soll von ner GTX 260 beheizt werden die ich dank wasserkühlung noch um einiges höher takte (ca.640MHz), CPU is ein C2D E8500 @ 4GHz, Ram sind 4GB DDR"-1066, hab übrigens schon am 22er mit 1680x1050 gespielt, achja Crysis muss er nich schaffen ich bin einer der wenigen crysis-Verweigerer und dass nicht aus prinzip sondern weils mir schlciht und einfach kein spaß macht da lob ich mir doch das gute alte CoD4, dagegen is crysis ein S*****. Also mit welcher FPS-Rate kann ich bei so einem 26er/24er  mit 1920x1200 rechnen? UND was haltet ihr von den vorgeschlagenen "Billig"-Monitoren


----------



## emmaspapa (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele an einem Acer P243W(d) mit einer HD3870X2 in der nativen Auflösung und da läuft CoD4 einwandfrei mit einigen Bildverbesserungen. Der Monitor hat zwar nur ein TN Panel, ist aber fast perfekt ausgeleuchtet, hat intensive Farben und sieht durch seinen Klavierlackrahmen sehr edel aus. VGA, DVI und HDMI-Anschlüsse runden den Monitor ab. Ich habe daran einen PC und eine XBox360 betrieben, für beide Geräte ideal. Den solltst Du Dir ruhig mal im Geschäft anschauen. Ist zwar nicht der billigste, aber dafür richtig gut. Einziger (für einige Leute) Nachteil (für mich nicht), der Monitor ist spiegelnd und nicht matt.

 Acer P243W(d)  Das (d) steht in Klammern da der TFT so verkauft wird, es ist aber eigentlich ein P243W. Das (d) wird länderspezifisch drangehängt.


----------



## DerFloh (22. Oktober 2008)

was haltet ihr von VIEWSONIC da hab ich gehört solln die reaktionszeiten sehr gut sein und auch der preis is annehmbar, hat jemand von euch so einen ?könnt ihr da aus erfahrungen berichten?
Der hier wäre der Kandidat:
PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## emmaspapa (22. Oktober 2008)

DerFloh schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von VIEWSONIC da hab ich gehört solln die reaktionszeiten sehr gut sein und auch der preis is annehmbar, hat jemand von euch so einen ?könnt ihr da aus erfahrungen berichten?
> Der hier wäre der Kandidat:
> PCGH - PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de




Den habe ich nicht, aber ich hatte schon andere von der Firma und die waren durch die Bank weg gut. Viewsonic hat gute und günstige Geräte im Angebot.


----------



## low- (23. Oktober 2008)

Alle Vorredner haben bei der Perfomance natürlich recht aber welcher gamer der nich grade nur den singleplayer zockt un die grafikpracht genießt zockt schon mit vollen details etc?! 

ich könnte dir nen paar cfg tweaks etc. geben. aufjedenfall klebt mein rechner mit meiner cfg. (zock auf 1680x1050, AA 4x, cg_fov 80 (und dann halt alles aufs gameplay optimiert und nicht das man vor lauter pracht und specularmaps den gegner net mehr sieht) (mit 88GT und E4500@3.3GHz) und klebe so permanent an der von der esl vorgeschriebenen 125framegrenze.

und die gaaanz extremen "progamer" zocken doch eh immer noch an ihren 17" oder 19" röhren mit 100Hz und 1024x768 bzw. 1280x1024


----------

